# hello everybody!



## domoarigatou (May 25, 2004)

hello everyone, 
i am brand new here, and have been interested in martial arts for a long time now. i have, in my possession, a katana, and have been searching not only for a school, but for helpful training webpages. i have purchased a ninja art book that has some info on sword art, but is not very extensive. please reply to this message if you...
a. know of any good websites/pages that may be helpful,
or 
b. know of any school(s) in the area of northern new jersey.
thanks!

~domo


----------



## Cobra (May 25, 2004)

domoarigatou said:
			
		

> hello everyone,
> i am brand new here, and have been interested in martial arts for a long time now. i have, in my possession, a katana, and have been searching not only for a school, but for helpful training webpages. i have purchased a ninja art book that has some info on sword art, but is not very extensive. please reply to this message if you...
> a. know of any good websites/pages that may be helpful,
> or
> ...



Welcome to Martial Talk Forums! I'm not too sure about where to look for a katana training school, there should be a kendo or kenjitsu school somewhere in your area. Go maybe to the official kendo or kenjitsu website and search for a school. I'm a rapier fencer, so I wouldn't know much else on how to find a katana teaching school. Good Luck!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 25, 2004)

Welcome! :wavey:

Heres 1 starting point:
http://www.kendo-usa.org/statedojolist.htm#NJ

Good luck.  I'm looking for kenjutsu in WNY myself.


----------



## domoarigatou (May 25, 2004)

hey thanks guys!
i checked out that link that you sent me, and that was extremely helpful, in fact, there is a school less than 30 minutes from my house! ^.^
thanks again!

~domo


----------



## Nikolas P. (May 27, 2004)

domoarigatou, if I may ask, where did you purchase your katana? You should be aware that a blade with a low carbon content (I.E. stainless steel) is dangerous for use in martial arts. While easy to maintain, they are brittle and snap easily under duress. 

I'm glad to see another person interested in Japanese sword arts.


----------

